# [The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim] - Wieviele Spielstunden könnt ihr verbuchen?



## dennis-2810 (24. Januar 2012)

*[The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim] - Wieviele Spielstunden könnt ihr verbuchen?*

Hey 

Unter Nicht-Spielern gibt man es ja nicht unbedingt gerne zu, wieviele Stunden man mit dem Spielen verbringt.
Hier sind wir jedoch unter uns und ich würde gerne mal wissen wieviele Stunden ihr schon in Himmelsrand verbracht habt und wie es mit der Motivation weiterzuspielen steht 
Ich bin jetzt bei 144 Stunden angelangt und bin noch immer total vernarrt in das Spiel.
Zurzeit nimmt für mich die Suche nach Mods fast soviele Zeit in Anspruch wie das Spielen selbst. Mit dem Creation Kit wird sich die Lage warscheinlich noch weiter "verschlimmern" 

Wie stehts mit euch?

LG


----------



## hifumi (24. Januar 2012)

Grob gesagt habe ich zwei Spielstände, jeweils 30-40 Stunden. Also insgesamt etwa 80 Stunden.
Für mich ist erstmal die Luft raus, auch wenn ich noch viele Quests nicht erledigt habe, und auch die Hauptstory noch nicht abgeschlossen habe. Aber irgendwie ist das Schema dann doch immer das Gleiche und ab einem gewissen Punkt ist der eigene Charakter einfach zu overpowered, als dass es noch Spaß macht.
Ich warte jetzt auf ein paar Mods die Dinge wie Hunger & Durst einbauen, evtl. Schlafbedarf, vielleicht auch schon ein etwas ausgefeilteres Kampf- oder Zaubersystem. Damit das Absolvieren der Quests nicht zum "abklappern" verkommt.


----------



## dennis-2810 (24. Januar 2012)

hifumi schrieb:


> Ich warte jetzt auf ein paar Mods die Dinge wie Hunger & Durst einbauen, evtl. Schlafbedarf, vielleicht auch schon ein etwas ausgefeilteres Kampf- oder Zaubersystem. Damit das Absolvieren der Quests nicht zum "abklappern" verkommt.



Gibbet alles schon  einfach bei skyrimnexus nach sleep, hardcore und ähnlichem suchen. Deadly Dragons erschwert zudem Drachenkämpfe. Ich gebe zu skyrimnexus ist zeitaufwendig. Wer jedoch lange genug sucht findet meistens was er braucht. Die Moddingcommunity ist einfach klasse!

Ich empfehle auch das Spielen auf der Stufe Meister wenn du es noch nicht eingestellt hast. Musste jetzt schon ab und zu runter auf Experte um überhaupt voran zu kommen


----------



## Fiffi1984 (24. Januar 2012)

Ich hab ca. 70 Stunden mit einem gutmütigen Nord-Kämpfer und 30 Stunden mit einem bösen Waldelf-Assassinen gespielt. Die Hauptquest werde ich aber wohl nur mit Ersterem zu ende spielen. Der Zweitcharakter ist dann für die Questreihen der dunkeln Bruderschaft, der Diebesgilde und des Kaiserreichs da. 

Alles in allem ist es wohl die faszinierendste Welt, die ich je in einem Spiel gesehen habe. Wenn ich mit den beiden Charakteren durch bin, dann ist erstmal Pause und ich werde mich Mass Effect 3, LA Noir und Alan Wake widmen. Aber irgendwann kehre ich sicher mal wieder in Gestalt eines Magiers nach Himmelsrand zurück. 

Kurzum: Dieses Spiel gehört zu den besten fünf, die es für mich persönlich gibt. Es ist unfassbar auf wieviele Arten man es spielen kann. Stealth funktioniert so gut als wäre es ein Thief-Spiel, echt unglaublich. Und über Magie und Kampf müssen wir ja garnicht erst reden.


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Januar 2012)

Bei mir sinds jetzt laut Steam 156 Stunden. Die Hauptquest hab ich auch schon durch, spiele übrigens einen Khajiit. Mir fehlen jetzt noch ein paar Nebenquests und noch Gildenquests, z.B. Diebesgilde und dunkle Bruderschaft muss ich noch machen. Auch um die Bürgerkriegssache hab ich mich noch nicht gekümmert, werd wohl zu den Sturmmänteln gehen.
Langweilig wird das Spiel sowieso nie, das Spiel ist einfach eine Wucht. Ich glaub das wird eh auf meiner Festplatte bleiben, bis das nächste Elder Scrolls erscheint


----------



## xNomAnorx (24. Januar 2012)

Ich hab jetzt genau 120 Spielstunden mit meinem Dunkelelf gespielt.
Bin jetzt Level 68 und versuch auch gleich beim ersten Durchgang so viel wie möglich zu entdecken. 
Hab schon alle Gilden, die Mainquest, die Sturmmäntel und alle Daedraquests durch (die Bardenakademie hab ich noch nicht, weiß allerdings auch nicht ob das als Gilde gilt?) und versuche im Moment alle Schreie zu finden.
Aufleveln ist mittlerweile recht schwierig vor allem weil ich schon fast alle Krieger und Diebes Fähigkeiten auf 100 habe. Muss mich jetzt wohl oder übel ein wenig auf Magie fokusieren


----------



## Neawoulf (24. Januar 2012)

Knapp 110 Stunden bisher. Ich bin auf Level 48, glaube ich, und habe (vor allem, da ich das Schnellreisesystem nicht benutze) immer noch das Gefühl, dass ich einen Großteil des Spiels noch nicht gesehen habe. Ich bin die ganze Zeit noch nicht einmal in Winterfeste gewesen, Markarth habe ich auch erst bei ca. 80 Stunden das erste Mal besucht. Kurz davor bin ich zum ersten Mal in der Wildnis einem Gegnertypen begegnet, den ich noch nie vorher gesehen habe. 



Spoiler



(Irrlichter)


Skyrim ist einfach eine GROßartige Spielwelt geworden, auch wenn meiner Meinung nach immer noch Morrowind das bessere und umfangreichere Spiel ist. Das spiele ich seit 2002 immer mal wieder und selbst da entdecke ich immer noch ab und zu etwas Neues.


----------



## annon11 (10. Februar 2012)

Ich spiele eine Elfin die ursprünglich nur Magierin sein solle.Aber seidem ich  Verzauberung und Zerstörung auf 100 habe macht es keinen Spaß mehr mit ihr^^.Die Spielzeit bis zu diesem Punkt war gut,ich habe nur Nebenquest gemacht.Die Hauptquest fange ich jetzt gerade an.Ich hätte mir da auch paar mehr Zauber gewünscht. Sonst wechelt man ja nur zwischen Verbrennen,Kettenblitz und Eisblitz.

Da ich jetzt ja mit Magie nicht mehr leveln kann,bin ich jetzt dabei Einhand und Rüstung zu maxxen.Bin jetzt auf 45 und trage eine maximal verzauberte Elfenrüstung,Schwerter,ein Ring und eine schöne Kette.Damit mache ich jetzt die dunkle Bruderschaftreihe durch(die man auch super ohne Schleichen machen kann^^) und so langsam widme ich mich dann den Hauptaufgaben.

Mit der Zeit hat sich also im Laufe von ca. 60 Stunden ein vollwertiger Magier entwickelt,der seinen Beruf aber langsam vernachlässigt,weil es ihm zu langweilig wird und sich letztendlich doch in den brutalen Nahkampf stürzt(mit magischen Rüstzeug versteht sich^^).Wenns brenzlig wird,werden dann schon nochmal die Zauber ausgepackt.

Ich habe auch noch längst nicht alles im Spiel gesehen.Ist schon ein tolles Spiel aber mir fehlt so ein wenig die packende Story eines Dragon Age Origins.Die Aufgaben wirken bei Skyrim etwas neutral und wenig charakterbezogen.Man wird mit der Zeit zu eine Art Gott,der einfach alles kann.Aber in so einer großen Spielwelt ein vernünftiges Balancing zu schaffen ist auch sehr schwer.


----------



## Mellsei (10. Februar 2012)

Momentan sind das als anfänger nur wenige Stunden .., bin glaub ich bei ca... 4-5 ?? Aber naja ich hab ja erst angefangen  ich glaub bis zu 100 kann das shcon werden ! Das Spiel ist echt schon nice =D Bisher macht das ein Wahnsinns eindruck


----------



## Mealwei (10. Februar 2012)

415 spielstunden magier krieger diebes bruderschafts gilden Q durch ich arbeite grade alle städte Q ab dananch kommen die deadra Q dran 

ich spiel einen khajit dieb mit pfeil und bogen bogen hab ich auf 100 schloßknacken auch


----------



## Mellsei (10. Februar 2012)

Ach ja genau spiele einen Nord w Bogi ...


----------



## theNDY (16. Februar 2012)

Ich bin zzt. bei ~ *135 Stunden* mit meinem Nord Level 50 (_Zweihand 100/Bogen 100/Schwere Rüstung 100/Schmieden 100/Redekunst 100_) und gerade dabei mal bisschen auf *Einhand/Zauber *zu basteln weil ich da grottenschlecht bin 

Bruderschaft/Dunkle Bruderschaft/Sturmmäntel & Magiergilde sämtliche Quests, bei der Diebesgilde fehlen mir noch 1 oder 2, bin vor 2 Quests Nachtigall geworden oO

@ Neawoulf:



Spoiler



es gibt dazu auch noch die "Mütter" 



Im Storyverlauf bin ich (_nachdem was mir Bekannte so berichten_) knapp vor dem Ende, habe aber immernoch etliche Nebenquests laufen und bastel mit dem Creation Kit bisschen rum. Andere Mods sind natürlich auch schon installiert (_suche aber noch wirklich gute Mods, die noch einige Quests mit sich bringen_).

Alles in allem kann... nein muss ich sogar sagen, *das Skyrim für mich persönlich das Spiel des Jahrzehnts ist *.... habe in keinem Singleplayer am Stück mehr als 60 Stunden verbracht (_ohne die Mainstory abzuschließen bzw. sämtlichen Nebenquests zu erledigen_)... *i love it*!


----------

